# Green tree frog died



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Came down this morning and fed the zoo, no problems with any of the animals.

About an hour later went over to look at the frogs and one of the greens was bloated and lying on the ground.
It was still alive so we decided to pick it up, when we did it sort of 'burped' and died.

It looked like dropsy, but the onset and death was more or less instant.

The others look fine, we never handle them and we use bottled spring water so highly doubtful we have infected it with anything

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

sorry to hear that... wish i could help but in all my research its not something i've come across! 

hope whatever it is doesn't affect the others though!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

so sorry for your loss, and I too have not heard of something coming on so fast and being so lethal in that time. I do hope it doesn't affect your other frogs, maybe a call to a herp vet is in order just to be doubly sure. best of luck xx


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

if i were you m8 it may be good to evacuate them out of that viv and split them up for a lil bit to see who may else be ill, clean out the viv, then you can put ones that are at good health back in and keep the sick ones in quarantine in a temporary setup until better. that is if you get any others ill. another thing is did you see anything wrong with the skin? raising humidity is always a good idea 2
luke


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

How old was he? Wildcaught originally?

If it wasn't simply old age then I'd assume there may be a pathogen at work amongst the others, amphibians like all herps are adept at hiding any illness often until it's too late for you to help.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

roostarr said:


> sorry to hear that... wish i could help but in all my research its not something i've come across!
> 
> hope whatever it is doesn't affect the others though!


Hope so too .... 



jennlovesfrogs said:


> so sorry for your loss, and I too have not heard of something coming on so fast and being so lethal in that time. I do hope it doesn't affect your other frogs, maybe a call to a herp vet is in order just to be doubly sure. best of luck xx


It was really quick, very odd.

Will be ringing the vet tomorrow to see if they have any idea



beastluke said:


> if i were you m8 it may be good to evacuate them out of that viv and split them up for a lil bit to see who may else be ill, clean out the viv, then you can put ones that are at good health back in and keep the sick ones in quarantine in a temporary setup until better. that is if you get any others ill. another thing is did you see anything wrong with the skin? raising humidity is always a good idea 2
> luke


The death was instant, more or less, so I think if the others were infected they would have all gone at the same time.
We have put them in seperate rubs for now.

Nothing wrong with the skin, not that we could see.



Saedcantas said:


> How old was he? Wildcaught originally?
> 
> If it wasn't simply old age then I'd assume there may be a pathogen at work amongst the others, amphibians like all herps are adept at hiding any illness often until it's too late for you to help.


Sub adult, captive bred.



Thanks for the replies guys, this is an odd one, hopefully a vet can shed some light on it.


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

so if its not on the skin, it probably wont be fungal, what are you feeding them on because the llive food may have been carying some nastys


----------



## CommanderPayne (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm really sorry, I had the same experience and found it to be high mineral content in a bad batch of bottled water. Terrible.
Sorry


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry to hear that. will you be replacing it?


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

beastluke said:


> so if its not on the skin, it probably wont be fungal, what are you feeding them on because the llive food may have been carying some nastys


We did think that, small crickets and fruit flies, hopefully the others will be ok.



CommanderPayne said:


> I'm really sorry, I had the same experience and found it to be high mineral content in a bad batch of bottled water. Terrible.
> Sorry


Didn't think of that, we use the same water for the dart frogs as well.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> sorry to hear that. will you be replacing it?


Will wait and see if the others are ok, if so we probably will.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

ok goodluck.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

unfortunately this has happened to me also in the past, ther is absolutley no sign of what causes it and my vet couldn't work it out either. when it started i had 5 greens, when it finished i had one.
a perfectly lively frog one day will inflate it self the next have spoasms and die.
i really do hope you fare better than i did.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

oh this is awful...*runs to check frogs are just fat not bloated*
RIP wee guy
at least it was quick init 
hope vets shines light on it...
update up please
since im worries now
and best of luck with the other guys


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

i have one left he's still alive a year on but the rest all died over a period of month or so, not one of them looked at all ill.

my last remaining one is singing at the moment but he now lives alone insead of with others of his species and willd o so for the rest of his life.


----------

